
Tell the White House How to Power Up Startups - acconrad
http://www.fastcompany.com/1740238/share-startup-ideas-with-the-white-house?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29
======
acconrad
It's an interesting concept, but I think the biggest flaw is in the pillar for
capital. They claim $2B in matching funds to VCs. That doesn't make getting
capital easier, it just makes funding rounds larger and perhaps dilutes an
owner's stake faster. Is there something I'm missing here, because I would
think access to capital is the most pressing issue, and they don't seem to be
addressing it that well.

